# festool drywall sander!!!



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

this i will buy iff released in the usa!

great machine, awfull music!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

world llc said:


> this i will buy iff released in the usa!
> 
> great machine, awfull music!!



I have put my hands on it and played with it before.

They want to bring it here bad but, they are waiting on the release of their new vacs this october before they go further with the Planex.
They needed an auto clean for the filters on their own vacs before proceeding with plans for the planex.


That sander will hold itself to the wall or ceiling.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

do the new vac's not require a bag? what's the point of auto clean if you have a bag?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

world llc said:


> do the new vac's not require a bag? what's the point of auto clean if you have a bag?


They have a sort of fabric bag.

Auto-clean for the filters, you got to remember, dry wall dust is super fine and will still go through the filter bag and through the filters.

Same thing with you CT-22, you every use the filter cleaner on that vac or replace the filters?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

no... never been dirty

only collects sawdust and the bag takes care of that...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

world llc said:


> no... never been dirty
> 
> only collects sawdust and the bag takes care of that...


You sure?

I am on my second set. I check mine every day and they always have some dust on them.

They recommend changing them after like 10 bag fills.

Ever had a bag blow out?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I had a bag blow out a few weeks ago. I need to get new filters now. I was able to tap them off and use my other Vac to get them clean since I wasn't anywhere near a dealer that had the hepa filters.

mine are always clean before that. I use the scrubber thing once and a while but they were WHITE before the bag blew out. I tried reusing the bag too many times and finally blew a hole.

I won't be able to afford one of their new vacs, but someday maybe.

this sander is probably 1000 bucks. and won't do inside corners will it?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

warner, is that one of the vacs that they have coming out in oct. i thought it was the one with a compressed air onboard couplers. 
or is that VAC shown in the video only for the drywall sander?

it might be good for larger areas, but you still need to hand sand spots it can't reach. maybe they can make an attachment that does both sides of an inside corner at the same time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> warner, is that one of the vacs that they have coming out in oct. i thought it was the one with a compressed air onboard couplers.
> or is that VAC shown in the video only for the drywall sander?
> 
> it might be good for larger areas, but you still need to hand sand spots it can't reach. maybe they can make an attachment that does both sides of an inside corner at the same time.



The vac in the video is a re-badged alto.

It will actually do right into an inside corner, think edge protector like on your rotex. You would still have to hand sand the very corner.
It also has dust collection through the paper and around the perimeter. 
It is also modular, meaning you can use it at any length, you can easily do a small hallway with it. The motor is on the head of the sander.

The new vacs should be the same price as the current CT-22/33.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i have not blown out a bag yet... i think it's insain that they want us to pay to replace the filters after 10 bags! the filters should be replaced when needed, like if a few bags tore or something along thoes lines....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

world llc said:


> i have not blown out a bag yet... i think it's insain that they want us to pay to replace the filters after 10 bags! the filters should be replaced when needed, like if a few bags tore or something along thoes lines....



That is just what they suggest, it may be 12 bags, never mind it went on usage which, 

*Darcy, sorry for the delay in responding. I wanted to get the right answer instead of offering an opinion. I would recommend that everyone check their filters for damage when changing the bag. Clean the filters by tapping them. Do not use a compressor because even at low PSI it could damage the filter or create holes that allow particles to pass through rendering the HEPA filtration useless. 

Assuming that you use a filter bag all the time, here's the rule of thumb.

Extreme use: every 6 month
Normal use: every 12 month
Less use: every 3 years

Like any consumable product, the HEPA filters should be changed based on wear and tear so it will be different for everyone.* 




That came from an employee.

So, use your discretion, I noticed a decrease in suction even after a new bag, before replacing mine.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

hey Warner,
What will be different in the new Festool vacs? (besides the auto filter clean)
Worth waiting for?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

northwood, are you a member at the FOG? festool owners group? their forum has a decent amount of info on the new CT 26/36 vacs.

there will be an option to install a compressed air module for air powered sanders. the size increases a little bit, a permanent integrated hose garage.
The top comes off of the bottom part where the bag is.  No more tilting up the top part of the CT's like we do now. Almost looks like the bags are bigger in these new vacs. I'll be keeping my ct22 for a while as I don't see so many upgrades that makes it worth spending another 500-600 dollars


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I only ever replace filters when I lose suction. When I read about heap filters they even said they function better the more they are used. Until of course you lose to much suction. I just blow mine out with compressor after every bag change.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

you can't blow out the hepa filters. it destroys the micro filtration of the filter.

bang them out or replace. mine got dirty with a blown out bag a few weeks ago, before that they were white. i need new ones now. these are the original ones that came with the CT22 over 4 years ago.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> you can't blow out the hepa filters. it destroys the micro filtration of the filter.


Can you suck them clean without damaging them? 

I don't have a Hepa vac but I have 3 ridgid vacs and I throw the filter in a 5 gallon pail, snap a lid on it and shake it. Then use another shop vac to suck it clean.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't know. I was told to replace them or bang them off. I was able to tap mine pretty clean, the suction side of my filters are still very white, so they are doing their job. The festool rep told me directly don't blow them off. I never thought to ask him about vacuuming off the filter using another vac.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I would think that it would be okay to vacuum them off, that is how they generally clean hepa filters in large air handling systems and those filters are waaaaay more expensive than the festool ones.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was told a leaf blower works well too.

Lots of air movement but, low pressure.

They just suggest tapping them out.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

world llc said:


> awfull music!!


I kind of like it, Night Rider theme 2 minutes into it.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Coming out march 1st


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Price????


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Price????


couple video's











Prices: $1000.00 for the planex
$750.00 for the auto clean vac.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> couple video's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually not as bad as I was thinking. When my PC stuff wears out I might think about drinking the koolaid. Not quite ready to switch to your Ryobi screw gun tho.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Considering the PC rig with the vac was like 1300 bucks or something when it first came out. The planex is the bad mamma jamma of drywall sanding. 

No dust.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Considering the PC rig with the vac was like 1300 bucks or something when it first came out. The planex is the bad mamma jamma of drywall sanding.
> 
> No dust.


PC Sander is about 400.00 and the vac 280.00 = 680.00

I do however like the edging thingy. I've seen another one with a real cool edge for that I wish my PC had.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie said:


> PC Sander is about 400.00 and the vac 280.00 = 680.00
> 
> I do however like the edging thingy. I've seen another one with a real cool edge for that I wish my PC had.


That guy looks like Ray from ghost busters.:laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That guy looks like Ray from ghost busters.:laughing:


Who ya gonna call?:laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

That vac would work with other tools right? Because i've been back and forth the last few weeks on getting a rotex. If it would work for both i'd just wait and use the vac with the planex.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> That vac would work with other tools right? Because i've been back and forth the last few weeks on getting a rotex. If it would work for both i'd just wait and use the vac with the planex.


Yes it would. They really don't want you to use the other vacs with the planex. This one just has auto filter scrubbers/shakers. 

I have a feeling the Planex will crush the PC and they probably won't bother trying to keep up with festool.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a feeling the Planex will crush the PC and they probably won't bother trying to keep up with festool.


I hope so. We use the PC one a fair amount and always rent it. $40 a day to rent was fine when they maintained stuff but lately it never works. Everyone else beats on it and im tired of wasting time running for a different one or cobbling crap just to get by.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> I hope so. We use the PC one a fair amount and always rent it. $40 a day to rent was fine when they maintained stuff but lately it never works. Everyone else beats on it and im tired of wasting time running for a different one or cobbling crap just to get by.


400 bucks and a shop vac for the tight budget. You'll have your own that's not beat. PC that is. I really don't have a problem with it, in fact I like it. 

Never road in a Lamborghini with a festool in the trunk like some people around here tho. :whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got my PC... It's nice:thumbsup: 

I was really surprised at how 'dust free' it is.. My lungs and eyes are really going to appreciate it


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> Just got my PC... It's nice:thumbsup:
> 
> I was really surprised at how 'dust free' it is.. My lungs and eyes are really going to appreciate it


You'll love it. As I've said in another thread, I actually look forward to sanding drywall now. But I'm a Browns fan too. :wacko:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Never road in a Lamborghini with a festool in the trunk like some people around here tho. :whistling


Me neither. I wouldn't be seen dead in a lamborghini. I drive my festool gear around in my Veyron SS :thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Do we have specs yet?

Weight, operating decibels, prices, etc.?

(i know warner mentioned the prices, but what's the source?)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Do we have specs yet?
> 
> Weight, operating decibels, prices, etc.?
> 
> (i know warner mentioned the prices, but what's the source?)


It's prob just a conversion from the european prices. Specs should be on European sites.

http://www.festool.co.uk/Products/Pages/Product-Competence.aspx?foc=ol_planex_5536


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

It's listed on Amazon for $1000 ...very few specs on it tho...and none available obviously


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

didn't paste right.......


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

got one in my garage, as we have had them in aust for about 3yrs,

i ll take some pics tommorrow, 

as a vac i run a nikfisk auto clean bag less 45ltr unit its branded makita but festool also sell them under there brand.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Winchester said:


> Do we have specs yet?
> 
> Weight, operating decibels, prices, etc.?
> 
> (i know warner mentioned the prices, but what's the source?)


Here are the specs
http://www.sanderfordrywall.com/specifications/


----------

